# Seattle area people?



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am looking for people that would like to help me out in putting my Sentra back together.

It is a shell, and needs to be put back together from the ground up.

I have a garage, tools (some air tools), and most of the parts on hand.

I have no $$ to pay, but I can hook you up with food/drinks, and maybe a Sounders match ticket.

Let me know!


----------

